# living in Perth



## kane (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi everyone
So I booked myself a oneway ticket to Perth arriving on the 9th jan 2012. I'm planning on getting straight to work to save some more money. Then traveling the east coast. As I will be staying in Perth for a couple of months. Does anyone have suggestions on where to stay? 
What type of housing would you recommend (for someone trying to save money) for up to 6 months stay?
Thanks kane


----------



## chifin (Sep 30, 2011)

kane said:


> As I will be staying in Perth for a couple of months. Does anyone have suggestions on where to stay?
> What type of housing would you recommend (for someone trying to save money) for up to 6 months stay?


Well, you're probably looking at a Unit (apartment) / Small-house rental agreement, which will probably be a minimum of 6 months. That is, landlords don't tend to do less unless they charge a bit more, due to the naffing around trying to advertise the next tenancy, etc.

I have an investment unit that I rent out, and I have had every "country" come through at some time. I used to do down to 1 month stays, but it gets tiresome on the landlord side.

I guess my experience is based on the landlord (me) being the Owner of the property and not using an Property Manager, so the price is possibly a little bit less (but not always)... and I was fairly flexible.

Where to live? Phew! Perth spreads out wide... but as my "travellers/tenants" used to describe, there's Fremantle (tourism location), West Perth / Perth / East Perth (around the City) and often Scarborough is a travellers hang-out. Of course, there are heaps of suburbs to stay in Perth, but in these areas you'll find loads of travellers. Especially, Scarborough for the Summer months as it's a top beach spot.

I hear stories of "Youth Hostels" being overpriced, but I think if you compromise with comfort and share a room then it's cheaper, but you need to risk your privacy and personal items.

A trick might be to search the rental columns and try find a FIFO worker (Fly-In-Fly-Out), where they may have a house or apartment near the city, and they work for 2 weeks, then return home for 2 weeks. At least at large blocks of time, you're free to do what you want in your accommodation.

If you're looking for party-town, then definitely just look for "shared accommodation" in the newspaper, and you're sure to meet up with various other locals/travellers possibly at a cheaper "room" rate, with shared expenses?

Good luck.


----------

